# Are you heavy and an overeater too? OA phone meetings would help



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Heck there are a million phone meetings! Get help with overeating and help with social phobia at the same time by focusing on an common interest with others. My friend was telling me about how these meetings were and she said "I'd be on the phone all day, everyday, if I didn't restrain myself! LOL" She is not socially anxious at all I realized but I thought it would be great for people that were, to share/talk a little and maybe at some point, make new friends. In person meetings too of course.

http://www.oa.org/membersgroups/find-a-meeting/


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

thank you for this information, I totally self medicate with food. this is very helpful so thanks again!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey you are welcome! Um, here's some other things too.

Not listed on the OA site but is every night.... From 1am to 3 or 4am Eastern Standard Time, every night there is a fellowship meeting of reading and sharing about anything you want to talk about..there is reading at times from the AA big book because it is the foundation of all 12 step programs and reading of other materials. It is a free call. 1-712-432-5200 and the access number is 4285115 and press the # sign after the number is entered. *6 to unmute and mute. If the line has static or echoes, the moderator will mute everyone, and you will have to unmute yourself if you want to speak again. If you are up at this hour, people are there on the phone!

Food Addicts anonymous is another 12 program that has another telephone list of meetings all day and evening too 

Greysheeters anonymous has phone meetings also. You have to contact them for the numbers however.They don't want hecklers and they are careful about this.

Hopefully you'll find a few you like. Good luck and God bless your health.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

AlphaZombie said:


> Thankyou for sharing this, I understand that this could possibly break peoples "ice" of SAD.


I would think so. It seems people are close knit in this group. Years ago, a friend told me that she loved OA and her husband said to me "Its a cult! It's a cult!". They started to fight in front of me. Then someone else told me it was a cult too. I could not imagine why they would say this. Ithought they did not understand the nature of support groups. Now, I see that they are much like AA. Former alcoholics can get pretty serious about their recovery and apparently its the same here. I am not an overeater or overweight and occasional once a month junkfood treats does not mean I qualify to be part of these groups as nothing comes of my eating. I am glad to add it to my knowledge of what could help others however. I can see how some could think its a cult however because the people can get very close. It just seems like a group of people serious about their problem.

My retired friend told me that she only gets numbers off of Greysheeters groups because they are safe, although she does listen and interact on other lines. I couldn't believe how many phone meetings there were on this issue. It is weird that people are even talking about it in the middle of the night too!


----------

